# Verdunstung



## Truthahn (30. März 2020)

Mal ein kurzes Hallo in die Runde.

Möchte mal fragen kann es sein das jetzt schon bei diesenTemperaturen manche Tage letzte Woche waren ja sehr schön, schon einiges an Wasser im Teich verdunstet ??

Ich überlege nämlich gerade ob ich Wasserverlust habe oder ob doch schon einiges verdunstet.
Mein Teich steht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne und es gibt auch recht viele Pflanzen auch im Uferbereich und keine Wassersperre.
Ich kann direkt auf den Teich meines Nachbarn schauen dort ist kein verlust aber auch keine Pflanzen.

Im Sommer habe ich das öfters,aber jetzt mache ich mir schon Gedanken.
Oder hat noch jemand die gleichen Feststellungen gemacht.

Danke u. Gruß
Michael


----------



## trampelkraut (30. März 2020)

Wir haben zur Zeit sehr trockene Luft und Ostwind, da verdunstet schon einiges


----------



## Lion (31. März 2020)

hallo Michael,

bis vor 3 - 4 Tage, absolut kein Wasserverlust,  aber jetzt, von heute auf morgen kann ich erkennen,
da gibt es einen Wasserverlust wie bei Dir.

Ich mache mir aber noch keine Sorgen, denn die Pflanzen beginnen zu wachsen, also verbrauchen Wasser
und wie Roland schreibt, starke Verdunstung zur Zeit.
 der nächste Regen kommt bestimmt und falls nicht, nehmen wir den __ Wasserschlauch,
machen dadurch einen kleinen Wasserwechsel und genießen das schöne Wetter.

Viele Grüße
Léon

ps: ein aktuelles Foto würde mich von deinem schönen Teich interessieren !


----------



## samorai (31. März 2020)

Hallo Michael!
Eventuell einen anderen Wetterbericht auf's Smart Phon ziehen.
In Google Play findest du Agrar Wetter von Bayer, da ist auch die tägliche Verdunstung mit angegeben.


----------



## koichteich (1. Apr. 2020)

Moin, 
Verdunstung liegt bei MIR mit Sonne und Wind im Normalbereich etwa 1cm pro Tag.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Tomy26 (1. Apr. 2020)

Hallo
Ja so in etwa passt das im Sommer dann auch mal etwas mehr.
 Bei fast 200 qm Teichfläche kommt da mal schnell was zusammen 
Zum Glück haben wir ab 4m Grundwasser !
Leider sind die Nitratwerte am Niederrhein zeitweise etwas hoch.
In den Zeitungen standen Werte bis zu 200mg, laut meiner Teststreifen 25-100mg.
Wird also nach dem Auffüllen gerne mal ganz leicht grün, ist aber nach 2 Tagen dann wieder weg.


----------



## Truthahn (1. Apr. 2020)

Hallo ,
danke für die Antworten,
@Lion hier Bilder vom Teich               
beim letzten Bild wie man sieht abgestorbene Algen das muss jetzt die natur machen.

@samorai : Wetter geladen scheint gut zu sein.

Danke .

Gruß Michael


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Michael, deine Steine die im Wasser sind und auch raus stehen bieten der Verdunstung zusätzliche Oberfläche.  Von daher kann man fast von der doppelten Wasseroberfläche bei ungünstigen Wetterverhältnissen ausgehen.


----------



## Truthahn (1. Apr. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, deine Steine die im Wasser sind und auch raus stehen bieten der Verdunstung zusätzliche Oberfläche.  Von daher kann man fast von der doppelten Wasseroberfläche bei ungünstigen Wetterverhältnissen ausgehen.


Ok ,wieder was gelernt.

Andere Frage hatt jemand eine Beschattung für seinen Teich.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken so etwas zu machen weiß nur noch nicht so richtig wie.
Hatte mal jemand da der mir ein großes Sonnensegel incl. Masten und Zubehör angeboten hat aber das waren 4.000 € das war es mir
dann nicht wert.
Sollte jemand mit Bildern von seiner Beschattung helfen können wäre das sehr schön..

Gruß Michael


----------



## Tomy26 (2. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Michael
@Truthahn
Mach lieber ein neues Thema draus, so lesen es nur die die ein Wasserverlust interessiert.

Oder auch Suchfunktion.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/search/13289470/?q=sonnensegel&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## Anja W. (3. Apr. 2020)

Also hier legt die Verdunstung dort, wo lange die Sonne hin scheint, auch stark zu. Der Wasserstand im Seerosenteich sinkt rapide und die Vogeltränken waren alle fast leer. Blöd ist nur, dass das Wasser noch abgestellt ist und wir es bei den Nachtfrösten auch noch nicht anstellen können.

Bleibt gesund,
Anja


----------



## Truthahn (3. Apr. 2020)

Danke , werde mir das cool..... Segel besorgen


----------



## koile (3. Apr. 2020)

Auch ich habe ein Sonnensegel über dem Teich,Dreieck 360cm .
Mach Dir Morgen mal Bilder von der Befestigung.


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2020)

Beim @Zacky müssten auch Bilder zu finden sein


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Apr. 2020)

Nicht das ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, da es um Verdunstung geht:
Mit einem Segel verhinderst du keine Verdunstung. Man kann aber die Temperatur des Wasser länger unten halten. Mitunter auch zuviele Blätter im Teich.


----------



## koile (3. Apr. 2020)

Ja,genau darum geht es, Temperatur unten halten. 
Ich wollte ich könnte das Segel schon hissen 
Statt dessen Strickt meie Frau Mäntel für die Fischis.

Die meiste Verdunstung kommt bei uns durch den Wind.
Und durch die Bienen


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Apr. 2020)

> Und durch die Bienen


Saufen die den Teich aus?
Bei mir sind das nur die __ Wespen und __ Hornissen.


----------



## koile (3. Apr. 2020)

Auch __ Wespen und __ Hornissen, haben in den Teich geschiessen .
Ansel Drossel Fink und __ Star ,waren heute auch schon da.
Auf __ Enten ,Gänse und den Storch wartete unser Hund der Schorsch.
Lasst Euch die gute Laune nicht vermiesen
und bleibt bitte alle Gesund.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Michael!
Im Prinzip kannst du die Verdunstung nicht abschalten oder minimieren.
An der Folie, an Steinen und am Substrat deiner Pflanzen wird es immer Verdunstung geben.
Gehe doch mal von einer anderen Seite heran und sehe es positiv.
Um so mehr Wasser verdunstet um so mehr kannst du einen Teilwasser Wechsel machen.
Die Fische werden es dir danken.

Tipp: Die Steine für die Bepflanzung mal spülen oder säugen.


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Apr. 2020)

> Um so mehr Wasser verdunstet um so mehr kannst du einen Teilwasser Wechsel machen.


Da ist ein bischen Denkfehler drin. 

Wenn es weniger Wasser wird, steigt die Konzentration irgendwo von.
Füllst du das Wasser auf, hast du bestenfalls den alten Zustand wieder.

Deswegen sagen wir ja, erst einen Teil abpumpen und dann wieder auffüllen. Das ist auch effektiver, als den Teich einfach überlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2020)

Ja gut, aber thermisch gesehen wird das "Neue Wasser" das ältere Wasser quasi aushebeln, weil das Neue Wasser Temperatur bedingt (kalt) nach unten geht.
Ist natürlich Jahreszeitlich bedingt. 

Ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen. Natürlich eine Theorie. 

Wird das Wasser abgelassen passiert nichts anderes wie eine "Durchmischung" von alt und neu Wasser.

Zacky hatte auch mal dazu nachgefragt wie ich den WW mache, er war übrigens deiner Ansicht.

Frage : Was ist denn von Vorteil, eine Vermischung oder das thermische Austreiben.


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Apr. 2020)

Nach dem TWW wird die Konzentration von 'was auch immer' dünner.

Wenn du 10% Wasser entnimmst und mit kaltem Wasser auffüllst, macht das max 2°C aus. Nach ein paar Stunden sind die alten Werte wieder da. Wegen Temperatur würde ich die Mühe nicht machen.

Außer, wenn das Wasser viel zu warm wird, würde ich bei mir auch ein Drittel entnehmen und wieder auffüllen. Das sehe ich aber jeden Tag auf dem Thermometer.
Im Winter kann man das natürlich auch machen. Zu kalt wird mit warmen Wasser ausgetauscht.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2020)

Okay, im Winter sehe ich das ein.

3,Beispiel : Andere schwoeren auf die kontinuierliche Wasserzugabe, was passiert denn da.
Ich behaupte mal es läuft irgendwo über und treibt auch das "verbrauchte" Wasser aus. 
Verdünnt wird es doch immer so oder so.


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Apr. 2020)

> ... und treibt auch das "verbrauchte" Wasser aus.


Eben auch. Es läuft nämlich nicht nur Alte, sondern auch das Neue gleich wieder über. 

Solange du nur zuführst ohne überzulaufen, steigen Konzentrationen. Das muß ja nicht schlimm sein, rein chemisch ist das aber so.

Überlaufen ist auch ein Wasserwechsel, aber eben uneffektiver. Du brauchst für eine Reduzierung mehr Wasser, als für Abpumpen/Auffüllen.

Ich mache z.B. nie TWW, fülle also nur auf. Die Standardwasserwerte sind in Ordnung, Spurenelemente sind mir egal.


----------



## samorai (3. Apr. 2020)

Nun ja das ist dein Ding. 
Für mich heißt der TWW unter anderem aufbessern des KH-Wert, damit alles im Schuss bleibt. 
Wenn da nur 1500l fehlen ist es bei mir 27000 l ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 

Und ein TWW hat bei mir noch nie das Wasser um 2°zurück geworfen, höchstens 0,2° bei 10 bis 20 Prozent.


----------

